# Alpine iDA-X305 Guts



## ivanl (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone interested to discuss the guts of Alpine iDA-X305?

There're 4 PCBs inside, linked in a single chain:
FRONT --- MAIN --- DIGITAL --- LCD​FRONT: knobs & buttons
MAIN: Analogue section
DIGITAL: Digital section (incl microcontroller)
LCD: LCD

Please see this link for the chips onboard, as this forum cannot import HTML tables.

I would like to discuss:

Mod: Convert my American unit (only odd radio frequencies) to Rest of the World (0.1MHz steps).
Mod: Since iPod/iPhone to iDA-X305 is digital, I'd want digital out (of iDA-X305) too.
Anything else of interest.


----------

